# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Jete ne Tirane

## Barbara84

Mirdita, dua te mesoj si eshte jet ne tirane; ca eshte roga, cmimet ne super market, benzina edhe xhera te tjera te dites... ?

----------


## Geri Tr

Jeta ne Tirane shikohet nga shume kendveshtrime,une mund te te them qe eshte hata fare ndersa nje tjeter qe eshte e merzitshme.Qe te jem sa me objektiv se pare eshte nje qytet me nje popullsi te madhe qe do te thote ka shume levizje.Forma me e perhapur e argetimit jane club-et e nates pasi jane shume.Forme tjeter per te kaluar jane edhe qendrat tregtare pasi jane ndertuar mjaftueshem keto kohet e fundit,ose mund ta kalosh kohen ne parkun e liqenit artificial ndonese eshte shume i vogel perseri eshte dicka.Sa ka bukuri ka edhe shemtire,sa ka mode ka edhe zhubravitje,sa ka qytetare ka edhe njerez shpellare.ka shume probleme si qytet te cilat duan kohe dhe durim qe te zgjidhen.Persa i perket rrogave varet se ca profesioni kerkon por statistikisht jane me te ultat ne evrope.Kaq kisha, pastaj shihe vete

----------


## Endri_

> Mirdita, dua te mesoj si eshte jet ne tirane; ca eshte roga, cmimet ne super market, benzina edhe xhera te tjera te dites... ?


Rroga 300-400 mije me mik.
Cmimet ne supermarket pak a shume njelloj me vendet e BE (e them me bindje sepse i pashe dhe ne ita e gjermani kur isha).
Benzina 1.90 LEK ,rreth 1.5 euro.

Sa i perket argetimeve ,ka ,por jo mjaftueshem. Vjen nje pike qe perplasesh ne te njejtat vende dhe sigurisht qe dhe kjo behet monotone.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Cuna ca merreni me ket psikopat... ka hap nja 10 tema, me 10 nick ... te gjitha me pyetje qe kerkojne  5 faqe pergjigje... eshte tip humoristi nqs e keni parasysh... **** some

----------


## brooklyn2007

Tirana, nje fshat i madh, ku bukuria dhe shemtia perzien bashke dhe krijojne nje forme te cuditshme te tipareve te nje metropoli. Aty ku qytetaria eshte gjithmone e me shume nje sjellje shoqerore drejt zhdukjes. Ka shume agresivitet verbal dhe ambientet e punes jane koshere thashethemesh dhe intrigash ndermjet kolegesh. Njerezit ne pergjithesi nuk njohin as etike, as moral, as rregulla loje ne jeten e perditshme. Ka shume qe duan te arrijne cdo gje me cdo cmim, pa marre ne konsiderate asnje vlere njerezore. Madje dhe duke shtypur kurrizin e kolegut, supervizorit, shokut e deri tek familja. Keto jane nje specie e vecante qe kerkon me shume trajtim per tu diskutuar si teme me vete.
  Persa i perket rrogave, rroga mesatare diku tek 60-70 mije leke bruto. Ka pune qe paguhesh edhe 1000 euro e me larte, por nuk zejne me shume se 10% te te gjithe rrogave. Qerate e shtepive gjithmone e me te larta. Te blesh shtepi ne nje zone normale harroje, duhet ti kesh nja 100 mije euro menjane. Po pate shtepi tende, me nje rroge mesatare jeton "normal". Ha, pi, paguan taksat, del per kafe, blen ndonje rrobe per vete, mban dhe nje makine dhe kaq. Llogaria ne fund te muajit del 0 me 0, pra nuk kursen asgje. Po pate biznes tendin ia vlen. Qejfi, sikurse u tha dhe me larte, eshte i limituar ne disa vende qe pas nja 2 muajsh te velen e ste behet me te ikesh. Por ne fund fare ia vlen ose jo, mjafton te vish vete e te shikosh. Gjithe ky shpjegim jo thjesht per hapesin e temes, por per kedo qe deshiron te diskutoje mbi ate cfare te ofron Tirana sot.

----------


## Barbara84

Me falni po kam ikur nga tirana gjasht vjece edhe nuk e di me grammatik te shkruaj mir, ju falinderoj shum te githve qe me shkruajt por tiranon si eshte jeta edhe cmimet.

----------


## Eve

> Mirdita, dua te mesoj si eshte jet ne tirane; ca eshte roga, cmimet ne super market, benzina edhe xhera te tjera te dites... ?


Meso me mire si ta shkruash gjuhen shqipe , pastaj jeten ne Tirane per mendimin tim , me fal se po ta them eee

----------


## Barbara84

> Meso me mire si ta shkruash gjuhen shqipe , pastaj jeten ne Tirane per mendimin tim , me fal se po ta them eee


Besoj se cdo njeri ka te drejton te mesoj si eshte jeta ne tirane tani pse me shruajte kur nuk ke mundesi te mo thuash edhe ti? po besoj se kalamajt qe me shruajton jan me mendje te hapur jo si ca njerz qe kan mbetur me menje koti. Edhe mua me fal qe po ta them  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Eve

ee po une nuk ta thashe me te keq kupton , e thashe me vertet ....s'po perjashtoj faktin qe mund te kesh ikur nga shqiperia ne moshe te vogel, ndaj dhe ta sugjerova si mendim ok  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Barbara84

una desha nji ndim po nuk ma dhe sepse nuk di me shruajt mir, ok falimnderit shum, po kishe deshiron mo ndimo po nuk kishe pa problem :buzeqeshje:

----------


## altint71

Fundi i Njerzillikut,i Koloreto Cukali,kerko kete artikull ne internet dhe meson nje vertet te hidhur se cbehet ne vend.

----------


## Barbara84

> Fundi i Njerzillikut,i Koloreto Cukali,kerko kete artikull ne internet dhe meson nje vertet te hidhur se cbehet ne vend.


Faleminderit për artikull, unë e di se çfarë behet në Shqipëri dhe se si sillen njerëzit aty, kam shtëpinë time të familjes atje, njerëzit atje jetojnë shumë të varfër, prindërit e mi duan të kthehen në Shqipëri në shtëpinë tonë dhe të kërkuar të dinë çmimet në supermarkete në përgjithësi nëse ju mund të jetojnë me një pension? nëse ka punë? që ju mund të gjeni lehtësisht një punë? Me dy vendeve të punës mund të jetojë një familje? Faleminderit shum për ndihmën.

----------


## Enii

ca gjera te pergjithshme qe di un jeten atje ..

rrogat jane diku te 300-500 dollare ne muaj
ushqimet te lira ne krahasim me vende te tjera ne evrope . nje buke misri pershembull aty ke 50 cent a me pak .
ne autobus mund te udhetosh per 40 cent :-)
pune zakonisht gjen me mik por ka dhe nga ata qe vleresojne aftesin e jo mikun.
jeta eshte me relaxed .. ka me shume jete shoqerore se sa ne perendim ku as komshiu ste thot nje mirmengjes.
njerezit harxhojn shume kohe ne kafene , pijne makiato te forta si helm rreth 50-60 cent nje .. ka dhe kapucino qe jan diku tek 1 dollar e gjysem .
kur shkon ne supermarket me blere ushqime , do harxhosh diku tek 40-50 dollare per ushqime .
nese do marresh shtepi me qira , ne qender te tiranes jan diku tek 250 -300 euro , ndersa ne zona te tjera shume me pak .
etc...

----------


## drague

> ca gjera te pergjithshme qe di un jeten atje ..
> 
> rrogat jane diku te 300-500 dollare ne muaj
> ushqimet te lira ne krahasim me vende te tjera ne evrope . nje buke misri pershembull aty ke 50 cent a me pak .
> ne autobus mund te udhetosh per 40 cent :-)
> pune zakonisht gjen me mik por ka dhe nga ata qe vleresojne aftesin e jo mikun.
> jeta eshte me relaxed .. ka me shume jete shoqerore se sa ne perendim ku as komshiu ste thot nje mirmengjes.
> njerezit harxhojn shume kohe ne kafene , pijne makiato te forta si helm rreth 50-60 cent nje .. ka dhe kapucino qe jan diku tek 1 dollar e gjysem .
> kur shkon ne supermarket me blere ushqime , do harxhosh diku tek 40-50 dollare per ushqime .
> ...


ti cun cmimet me fax ne Kanada??50% i ke rrena ime :buzeqeshje: 

1.hajt se po e jap app tim per 200

----------


## Enii

hahaha pse rrena .. un flas nga eksperienca personale 1 vit e ca ..
po nese duken cmime te larta dmth ma paskan hedh ;p ... normale kshu na i hedhin ne te ardhurve  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## brooklyn2007

> hahaha pse rrena .. un flas nga eksperienca personale 1 vit e ca ..
> po nese duken cmime te larta dmth ma paskan hedh ;p ... normale kshu na i hedhin ne te ardhurve


Nuk jane rrena jo. Ne qender te Tiranes i ke dhe me shume se 300 Euro. Pastaj varet dhe nga apartamenti. Mund te jete dhe ndonje apartament qe ne kohen e xhaxhit. Keto te rejat kane ne pergjithesi cmime te larta, sidomos kur jane te mobiluara nga brenda. Shkurt e sakte, qe te besh  nje jete normale ne Tirane, te duhet nja 800 dollare ne muaj, gjithmone nese ke shtepine tende. Nese nuk ke shtepine tende, shtoi dhe nja 400 dollare ekstra dhe je ne rregull, pra 1200 $. Me nje llaf Tirana eshte per pak veta per jete normale. Pjesa tjeter ha buke e gjize dhe rrofte ideja qe jane ne Tirane  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drague

> Nuk jane rrena jo. Ne qender te Tiranes i ke dhe me shume se 300 Euro. Pastaj varet dhe nga apartamenti. Mund te jete dhe ndonje apartament qe ne kohen e xhaxhit. Keto te rejat kane ne pergjithesi cmime te larta, sidomos kur jane te mobiluara nga brenda. Shkurt e sakte, qe te besh  nje jete normale ne Tirane, te duhet nja 800 dollare ne muaj, gjithmone nese ke shtepine tende. Nese nuk ke shtepine tende, shtoi dhe nja 400 dollare ekstra dhe je ne rregull, pra 1200 $. Me nje llaf Tirana eshte per pak veta per jete normale. Pjesa tjeter ha buke e gjize dhe rrofte ideja qe jane ne Tirane


po ty ti cun me e-mail ne brooklyn te dhenat?keni fantazi ju te ameriqise

----------


## brooklyn2007

> po ty ti cun me e-mail ne brooklyn te dhenat?keni fantazi ju te ameriqise


Jo mer cun, i kam bere naften Brooklyn-it para 1 viti. Del me mire hesapi ne Tirane kur menaxhon biznesin tend  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drague

> Jo mer cun, i kam bere naften Brooklyn-it para 1 viti. Del me mire hesapi ne Tirane kur menaxhon biznesin tend


une po pres te martoj kalamojt dhe ja bona naften berlinit.ngushllime plako

----------


## mia@

> ca gjera te pergjithshme qe di un jeten atje ..
> 
> rrogat jane diku te 300-500 dollare ne muaj
> ushqimet te lira ne krahasim me vende te tjera ne evrope . nje buke misri pershembull aty ke 50 cent a me pak .
> ne autobus mund te udhetosh per 40 cent :-)
> pune zakonisht gjen me mik por ka dhe nga ata qe vleresojne aftesin e jo mikun.
> jeta eshte me relaxed .. ka me shume jete shoqerore se sa ne perendim ku as komshiu ste thot nje mirmengjes.
> njerezit harxhojn shume kohe ne kafene , pijne makiato te forta si helm rreth 50-60 cent nje .. ka dhe kapucino qe jan diku tek 1 dollar e gjysem .
> kur shkon ne supermarket me blere ushqime , do harxhosh diku tek 40-50 dollare per ushqime .
> ...


Mire e ke ti Enni po i ben llogarit si per jashte. Ai 40 cent qe thua ti ka me shume vlere ne Shqiperi se jashte. Se sipas llogarise tende i bie qe atje te marrin nga $10 ne dite. Dhe nje kile mish eshte te $6 e larte. Po ti kthesh te gjitha me dollare del shume pak rroga dhe shume te larta cmimet.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

